# Amour Amour



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 25, 2010)

i've done a bunch of threads but they all die :((( let's hope this one won't!

hello i am vladimir putins lj and i like drawing because drawing is fun

i mainly draw men touching each other or politicians or russians or crossdressing nazis or combinations of all of these so you will probably enjoy it

here are some i made before!


























i also draw a lot of stupid comics about my life so you'll probably see things like this:
















I am currently working on a comic page for my webcomic The Five Stages of Love and two pictures, which I will probably soon post here. Bye now.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Sep 25, 2010)

vlad

where have you been

D:

The guy with the starry clothes is, like, beautiful. Is that supposed to be someone/something specific, or is it a just-because sort of thing? Either way, I adore it.

I adore the guy in the lingerie and heels too (I forget, is he one of your characters? ...is that the same guy you did in the December art contest pic? :D). His head and upper body seem a little large for his waist and legs, but that is awesome :D

don't leeeave again


----------



## shy ♡ (Sep 26, 2010)

Oh my god I love your art. I love the life-comics especially when random street guy hugs you hahaha and your mom oh god. And Kratos is right starry-dude is lovely. And I have never seen a crossdressing nazi before, for which I have conflicting feelings. :[ I <3 your art.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 26, 2010)

Kratos Aurion said:


> vlad
> 
> where have you been
> 
> D:


This. Oh god this.



> don't leeeave again


AND THIS TOO.
THIS FORUM NEEDS MORE GAY POLITICAL FIGURES AND FUCKING BRILLIANT ARTWORK.
SURE IT'S GOT PLENTY OF GAY AS IT IS BUT _YOU CAN NEVER HAVE ENOUGH GAY_

And I'm tryyyying to make this post worthwhile by finding something to give con-crit on, but- aagh it's too _awesome_


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 26, 2010)

I left so that my return could be all the sweeter. Thank you everyone! :)



Kratos Aurion said:


> The guy with the starry clothes is, like, beautiful. Is that supposed to be someone/something specific, or is it a just-because sort of thing? Either way, I adore it.


Thank you! I actually drew all of this picture before I thought 'you know what this needs? stars and wolves' and it was the right decision. He is one of my characters, specifically one who will be in my NaNoWriMo attempt this year, and he's called Grigori. He's Siberian and ~*magic*~ and an all-around cool guy.



> I adore the guy in the lingerie and heels too (I forget, is he one of your characters? ...is that the same guy you did in the December art contest pic? :D). His head and upper body seem a little large for his waist and legs, but that is awesome :D


Yes, he is mine as well (I am a bitch about drawing people other than my characters and putin) and he's a manipulative but slightly ditzy Nazi lieutenant called Alwin. I love him even though he has no real story so-far, haha.

I WILL TRY TO STAY BB



Pentimento said:


> Oh my god I love your art. I love the life-comics especially when random street guy hugs you hahaha and your mom oh god. And Kratos is right starry-dude is lovely. And I have never seen a crossdressing nazi before, for which I have conflicting feelings. :[ I <3 your art.


Thank you, thank you! I will probably be doing more life comics as stupid things happen to me all the time. I'm glad you like the other two drawings as well THERE IS MORE FROM WHERE THEY CAME FROM



Zora of Termina said:


> THIS FORUM NEEDS MORE GAY POLITICAL FIGURES AND FUCKING BRILLIANT ARTWORK.
> SURE IT'S GOT PLENTY OF GAY AS IT IS BUT _YOU CAN NEVER HAVE ENOUGH GAY_
> 
> And I'm tryyyying to make this post worthwhile by finding something to give con-crit on, but- aagh it's too _awesome_


PRAISE POSTS ARE ALSO VERY WELL RECEIVED. I enjoy plugging a small portable tanning device into my computer and making it run on praise so that I can literally bask in it. If I were popular I would end up with a healthy tan but as it stands I look like a pasty nerd, which I think suits my personality.

I watched Inception last week so here's Eames kissing Fischer while Fischer thinks Eames is Browning just cause


----------



## shy ♡ (Sep 27, 2010)

EEEH INCEPTION ARRRRTS. <333 It's like you speak to the little inner fandom girl inside of me. I love it. And even more than I love the subject I love the colours you used (I am a colour nerd); bluexbrown are so sexy. And I love how you play with lines and colours, I need to work on that. :[ You are so good.


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 30, 2010)

Eeeeeee you are BACK everything is good in the world :D 

Lovelovelove these. Don't get me wrong, I love the gay politicans, but your life-comics are so, so wonderful please make many, many more of them <3 
Preferably featuring your mother.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Oct 3, 2010)

ooh mister putin



> EEEH INCEPTION ARRRRTS. <333 It's like you speak to the little inner fandom girl inside of me. I love it. And even more than I love the subject I love the colours you used (I am a colour nerd); bluexbrown are so sexy. And I love how you play with lines and colours, I need to work on that. :[ You are so good.


Thank you! I am pretty pleased with how I handled colour here though Fischer's head is still HUEG. I'm very pleased to know I am not the only one who likes this subject matter though.



> Eeeeeee you are BACK everything is good in the world :D
> 
> Lovelovelove these. Don't get me wrong, I love the gay politicans, but your life-comics are so, so wonderful please make many, many more of them <3
> Preferably featuring your mother.


And then a double-rainbow pops up and kittens rain down

I will! As long as I continue to have a life stupid things will happen in it. And my mother will be a part of it for some time yet.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Oct 5, 2010)

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Oct 17, 2010)

Triple-posting is for winners.







The characters from my NaNo novel if I get round to doing it next month. They're trapped in a shitty shack in Siberia guarding a pointless road. They've been dumped with this job because they're all a bit weird, but not weird enough to get into real trouble. So they've been taken care of. From left to right:

Stanislav, from Omsk. He's never hungry, which accounts for his extreme skinniness. He's a nice guy and comes from a large family, all of whom he misses terribly. He treats the rest of the group almost like brothers because of this.

Ilya (back), from Veliky Novgorod. He and Stanislav are the tallest of the group, though they look pretty different because Ilya is a pretty big sort of guy. He's just naturally affectionate, so he and Stanislav get along really well. Also probably the most fragile of the group emotionally but by no means girly.

Grigori (starry coat guy!), from a little village in Siberia, though he doesn't say where exactly (which is extremely unhelpful). He's the smallest member of the group. Quite reserved, because he doesn't think he has anything interesting to say, which just serves as fuel for speculation about his past, both in the camp (among the remaining five members) and in the nearby village. It's been basically agreed that he's Turkic (possibly Tatar) and of a Shamanistic background. Grigori doesn't confirm or deny any of this. He gets along well with Vsevolod. His pasttime is wood-carving.

Vsevolod, from Leningrad. He's new to the camp, and initially quiet, but a feeling of revolt grows on him as he gets frustrated about what they're doing there. He's not really politically conscious as it were, but he longs for the West. Consequently, he doesn't get along great with Yuri and Iosif, at least initially. He's very handy and patient.

Iosif (back), from Stalingrad. He's got the shortest fuse of the group, and can take things the bad way very easily. He's a very firm believer in the Communist ideal and the USSR, making him good friends with Yuri. He has a small scar on his eyebrow from a fencing accident when he was younger. Slightly paranoid.

Yuri, from Leningrad. He'd never met Vsevolod before, since Leningrad is a pretty big city, and just as well because their personalities are pretty much the opposite form each other. He has a pretty impressive appearance when standing because altough his height is average he has a pretty massive chest, a result of genetics and being an excellent and avid swimmer when he was younger (this won him several awards). He's a fervent Communist and gets into a lot of fights about this with Vsevolod. He's the leader of the camp.

In other news I can not draw snow etc etc. Iosif and Ilya were meant to have gone inside during a snowstorm but you can't reaaaally tell haha. It just looks like a horrible case of dandruff :(  I also took some liberties with their clothing because a) it looks prettier like this and b) I have no idea how the uniform was in the 1980s, haha.


----------



## shy ♡ (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm just gonna say it now, because it has to be said, I srsrsly hate your ability to draw people. Mostly the noses. They are the hardest and imo the most important part and uhggg you draw them so well. Teach me your skills. :[ And your ability to make each person look so _unique_ is awesome and something I strive for, not just in humans, but in all critters, and you do it so well that I want to murder you (in a nice way). 

Pah. Yes. Loves.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Dec 7, 2010)

Thank you! I appreciate love-murder offers :)!
I try to make my people look different, so I'm glad I don't fail too horribly! I love noses in real life which is why I pay so much attention to them in pictures, haha.

here is
something i did


----------



## shy ♡ (Dec 8, 2010)

Woah that is awesome on like, 50 different levels. Or however many levels it took to make that, which was probably a thousand. Jfc that is scary awesome. :[


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Dec 31, 2010)

Pathos said:


> Woah that is awesome on like, 50 different levels. Or however many levels it took to make that, which was probably a thousand. Jfc that is scary awesome. :[


THANK YOU it took me like. Six hours straight to do :( maybe even seven WHICH DOESN'T SEEM LIKE MUCH BUT I NEVER SIT DOWN AND DO A THING STRAIGHT LIKE THAT but it was totally worth it. Oscar <3

HERE'S SOME CRAP I DID.





It's Putin! And Medvedev! And Putin's new puppy, Baffi! Yes.






A fan art because I am so gay for this film for no reason :o( it's one of my favourites and I don't care what IMDb says. Oliver Hartwin and Simon Grombeck. THEY'RE IN MY SIGNATURE HERE LOOK DOWN.






Some Putin/Tusk, who is the Polish prime minister. Done on request :v and drawn entirely to the song Achieve Believe, on repeat. I love Cansei de Ser Sexy now :(






and a bad photo. WWII gas masks and Pacman forever.


----------



## shy ♡ (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm sure it did take hours which is why I won't be attempting something like that soon. Dx

Have I ever mentioned how much I love your art? ; ; god you are amazing. I just adore your use of colours and lines and how everything flows together, especially that Putin/Medvedev pic _with a background_ because the lighting and colours all work together to make it so pretty <333 ahhh. Also photo of you with gas mask is both awesome and creepy. We have gas masks issued to us here but I've never taken it out, though I was instructed in how to use it when I was like... 7. I'm pretty sure they don't look like that anymore though. :P And no stickers. Very cool.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jan 8, 2011)

I NEVER DRAW BACKGROUNDS SO I AM GLAD IT WORKED HAHA and dawww you are so much better at colours than I am, c'mon.
I bought this gas mask at a war memorabilia shop and it's all original from 1939 and Belgian and stuff. Oooh.






YEAAAAAH


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jan 9, 2011)

AWESOME OVERLOAD

I love your non-background designs! They're always so pretty and make the people stand out more while not being overly in your face type of deal.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jan 19, 2011)

FUCK YEAH

Thank you! Most of the time I'm a bit lazy but I do try to make nice simplistic backgrounds.

Here's a thing:


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 27, 2011)

HEY DUDES
I'M STILL ALIVE

and I bring stuff





I drew this as a possible cover for the school's yearbook equivalent, but it lost to someone's half-assed scribble that is completely unrelated to the EU.






Self-portrait.






Ivan from my comic, in blue. "Galuboi" in Russian means 'light blue' and 'fag', though he's not angsting at being gay in this picture. He's just. Being a teenage douche.






These are the logos I drew for the Footfest, which is not a foot fetishism festival but the school's summer festival. The top one won. Yay!






Ivan's trying to quit smoking for Alain's benefit, but he's having trouble. This is done in a style that's supposed to be a tribute to European animation like L'Illusioniste or Les Triplettes de Bellevile, hence the subtitles, etc






It's one of my best friend's birthday in two weeks, so I drew a picture of him. It is not very good but I hope the disappointment he feels when he sees it will be offset by the actual present I am giving him.






I made a little Putin shimeji which you can download here because I am... lame.






I recently watched Eastern Promises for the first time and since it contains almost everything I love it quickly became one of my favourites despite not being one of the best films I've seen. I'm into Kirill/Nikolai like you have no idea, it's kind of ridiculous.
So here's some fan art I drew. I will probably do more in the future because they are the best pairing.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Mar 27, 2011)

and this is the reason i love you and simultaneously want to kill you

As ever, loving all of your work - seriously :D


----------



## Sirius (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh wow. You have a totally unique art style. I like stumbling upon artists like you. ^^ It can be very refreshing.

I have to say I really like the black and white Kirill/Nikolai ones. Just a very cool cartoony look to it~


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 11, 2011)

Lorem Ipsum said:


> and this is the reason i love you and simultaneously want to kill you
> 
> As ever, loving all of your work - seriously :D


Oh, you'll make me blush <3



Sirius said:


> Oh wow. You have a totally unique art style. I like stumbling upon artists like you. ^^ It can be very refreshing.
> 
> I have to say I really like the black and white Kirill/Nikolai ones. Just a very cool cartoony look to it~


Thank you! I'm glad you like the art style, I'm always afraid of having a really generic one, haha. I actually have some more Kirill and Nikolai cartoony doodlies.






Basically I felt like drawing comics but I didn't feel like making a plot, so I drew random panels.

And also since I consider these to be art on SOME form, cookie monster cupcake for a friend and Rubik's Cube cake for one of my dearest friends.










YEAH


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Apr 11, 2011)

A cookie monster cupcake eating a cookie?!?!?!?!?!
You have won all of my Internets for this week.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (May 8, 2011)

HE WAS DELICIOUS.

So uh I've been working on my shimeji a lot so I haven't drawn much, but I did do MORE EASTERN PROMISES FAN ART i'm sure you're all very pleased





I actually like this even though Kirill looks like he's freaking the fuck out, maybe it's because he's being hit on by Nikolai and trying to reconcile it with being so deeply closeted or maybe it's because of Nikolai's dislodged arm.

OH WELL.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (May 29, 2011)

STUFF







copyin' and pastin' from deviantart because I am lame

I drew all of these and sort of forgot about them and they're pretty awful but I feel frustrated when I draw things that no one will ever see EVER
Five for the price of one, wa-hey

That conversation came about because we were talking about this guy in my school called Peter Kok and how one of my teachers would always call him Mr Cock. I felt pretty proud of myself for this joke but now that I think about it I'm almost completely certain that I head it somewhere else, but I can't for the life of me remember where. OH WELL.
I do have a Fangtasia shirt because I'm gay for Eric and if True Blood were real life I'd probably risk my life daily just to be around in his club.

Second one was when I was out with some friends and somehow the bros ended up getting segregated from the conversation the girls were having and so we talked about important stuff like this. I also have a sailor shirt because it's part of the uniform.

This one shows my thought process. This still makes perfect sense to me.

I was feeling in the mood for a natural snack.

The last one is edutainment at its finest. The sentences are from a reading of a good Eastern Promises fanfic called Cracking Nuts by eve_n_furter on LJ, check it out.


----------



## AbsentNumeral (Sep 5, 2011)

All your art is so amazing!
Only you shouldn't leave an image of a person in a gas mask where a Doctor Who fan like me might see it and be terrified D:


----------

